# Debate:-India is a worst place for career development.



## revolt (Feb 21, 2012)

1.Bad/stupid mentality.(covers almost everybody)
2.Too much population.
3.Improper competition.
4.Very very less flexibility.
5.Inadequate salary.
6.Improper wealth distribution.
7.lazy people.
8.No respect.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2012)

Its known fact.There is no use of debate.Instead try to improve the situation with you contribution to society.


Pls stop crying and be happy with what you have

India is proud to have ppl like this -   (I bet you cant see ppl in US or any other country with this much value for humanity)




Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]y_3BEwpv0dM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2012)

Debate-Is Revolt NOTW material?


----------



## revolt (Feb 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Debate-Is Revolt NOTW material?



Debate-Why you are a fan of arsenal gunners?Why there is no football team eligible enough to compete against the world in india?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2012)

Waiting for Howrah Manchester to conquer the world.


----------



## revolt (Feb 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *Waiting* for Howrah Manchester to conquer the world.


Another biggest and worst thing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2012)

No.The biggest and worst thing is an asteroid hurtling towards you.


----------



## revolt (Feb 21, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Pls stop crying and be happy with what you have



You shouldn't be.Another definition of lazyness.Its a great hinderance towards your growth.If every people goes by this concept then the world would have been stagnant.

Had newton been happy by enjoying the shadow of the tree and eating an apple there wouldnt have been any laws atleast by him.



gopi_vbboy said:


> India is proud to have ppl like this -   (I bet you cant see ppl in US or any other country with this much value for humanity)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and india is ashamed to have people like us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2012)

I was going to post a long reply to that post but can't be bothered to...Yawn!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2012)

Its called attitude not laziness.  I hope you have some good attitude.See you always think everything negative about India.

What is that you are doing to change things. That's what i asked you .




revolt said:


> You shouldn't be.Another definition of lazyness.Its a great hinderance towards your growth.If every people goes by this concept then the world would have been stagnant.
> 
> Had newton been happy by enjoying the shadow of the tree and eating an apple there wouldnt have been any laws atleast by him.
> 
> ...


----------



## revolt (Feb 21, 2012)

^^Exactly lets do something..lets think about the betterment of our situation.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 21, 2012)

Not again...


----------



## revolt (Feb 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Waiting for Howrah Manchester to conquer the world.



Its a debate not an argument.If you want to post something then post it.


sygeek said:


> Not again...



what does that mean?


----------



## asingh (Feb 21, 2012)

revolt said:


> ^^Exactly lets do something..lets think about the betterment of our situation.



Yes, we will.

Sure. Closing this pointless and troll affinity thread.

*@Revolt:*
Please start your threads with a proper argument, not a rant based on frustrations or imaginative urges.


----------

